# Algae



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Is there any way to get a controlled amount of algae to grow in the tank?? I know all of you guys are thinkn wtf lol.. The cichlids that I have enjoy picking at the algae from time to time. It kinda got outta hand there for a while then i got 2 simease algae eaters and they ate every bit of it. I have been keeping the lights on for around 12 hours and dosing a PMDD along with some iron for my jungle vals. The vals are still growing well and are adjusting well with the change in the length of time that the lights are on.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

umm yea there is dose a little extra on the nitrates and you will have algae in no time


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

JustJoshinYa said:


> umm yea there is dose a little extra on the nitrates and you will have algae in no time










or let them get too low


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

ohhh yea forgot about that lol, thats why my nano is turning into an algae farm its not done cycling and there arent many nitrates i was wondering why im an expert at growing algae in my nano lmao.


----------

